# auto save on dreamweaver cs5?



## jrdyfocus84

I am an [email protected] :facepalm:

well now that that's out...
is there anyway to setup auto-save on adobe dreamweaver cs5

apparently if you have 5 templates open each with a few java scripts and css files linked to them and you preview 2 in browser it will crash adobe and you'll lose what's not saved:banghead:


----------



## Laxer

Dreamweaver does not have a built in autosave function sadly enough.

I am still using DW8(back when Macromedia owned it) and there is a 3rd party plug-in that can autosave every x seconds.

I don't think it was ever ported for the newer versions though :frown:

*Best bet is to get good at pressing ctrl+s*


----------



## jrdyfocus84

Yeah I remember that dw8 did have that as a plugin. wow has dw come a long way  
When I upgraded from cs3 to cs5 I Thought I had read that you could auto save but like you've pointed out sadly enough you can't (at least that's what adobe support told me earlier today) he did however provide me with a link to request features for upcoming editions which I submitted auto save along with a few others. He did tell me something I don't fully agree with that it should of not crashed like that and it's probably my machine that could not support that much activity at one time. Im running an intel E8400 core 2 duo 3.0Ghz with 8 gb ddr3 ram which by far surpasses cs5's requirements. I think it's more of not using a testing server? Any ideas on this? I do have a server set up but I only use it for my home network backup not for my site. Would it be better to add this as a testing server? 
I guess for now I'll have to be more mindful of crtl+s


----------



## Laxer

Were all the files you were working on local?

I have never had DW crash on me except when I was working off of a fileserver and it timed out stalling DW until it crashed.

I know many people have suggested an auto feature in the past for adobe products. This one would be a nice one to have.Let me know if the program crashes on you again. I will open the same amount of sites as you and see if I can reproduce it.


----------



## jrdyfocus84

Yes all the files were local. I do have a server set up but I never work from it, because I've also had problems working from my server in Photoshop editing pictures. I now move them from the server to my local drive to edit them (pictures) or work on pages in dreamweaver and then for backup I move a copy back to my server. I thought with a gigabit lan setup between them I could edit from the server, but I learned (as you did) it is not 100% reliable and I just can't take that chance either.  

Auto save would be nice but unit then I've gotten a lot more familiar with ctrl+s recently. 

I tried replicating the same scenario multiple times today and couldn't get it to crash again. May of just been a fluke this time. I even tried pushing my machine harder having multiple instances of Dreamweaver with multiple pages opened while previewing in browser and having Photoshop and Fireworks running in the background. I could not get it to crash, but in the event that it does again I'll definitely take you up on that offer for you to try it. Also, I was told by support to collect the windows app crash data and call them back and submit it to them, which could help them figure out what may or may not of caused it. 

Thanks again for your help. I truly appreciate it. :thumb:


----------



## Laxer

No problem.

Keep up the good work in security! :grin:


----------

